# Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu​*
Leute, habt ihr Geld über?
So richtig fett Kohle????

Dann solltet ihr euch mal das Folgende anschauen:
*Luxus-Angeln mit dem Bentley Bentayga Fly Fishing*
http://www.gq-magazin.de/auto-techn...s-angeln-mit-dem-bentley-bentayga-fly-fishing

Bentley bietet mit diesem noblen SUV wirklich was an -  laut Bericht inkl. einem "schicken Fliegenbindestock – inklusive Schnüren, Haken und Ködern"....

So profanes Zeug wie 
".Vier Angelruten mit feinen Lederköchern, Kescher unterschiedlicher Größen, ebenfalls in Leder gehüllt, und drei große Aluminiumkästen, die mit edlem Sattelleder und Walnussholz verkleidet wurden – dazu jede Menge Stauraum für Angelhaken und andere Utensilien." 
gehört natürlich eh zur Ausstattung.

Dazu solls noch nen dank Neoprenauskleidung wasserdichten Kasten geben, um Angelklamotten trocken im Kofferraum unter zu bringen.

Was das koscht?

Für das Auto OHNE  den Umbau ist schon ein reiner Grundpreis von  208.488 Euro fällig....


Wenn ihr also nicht mehr wisst, wohin mit der Kohle........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## hirschkaefer (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Da bin ich gespannt, wer sich da die  wieder Mäuler über die Fliegenfischer zerreißt... :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Passend als Schwob:
I fahr Daimler!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3nMUm4iy8Q


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Ganz ehrlich, da ist mir der Bentley lieber


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Du bisch ja au net mol Beuteschwabe ;-))


----------



## Ulli3D (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Man muss auch mal Glück haben


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Nettes Gimmick, würde ich normalerweise sofort zuschlagen, nur leider muß ich einen Kleinwagen fahren um meinen Schwanz zu kompensieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

grins - der war auch gut....


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Hallo,

ja ja, die Engländer. Dort gibt es Fliegenfischerclubs die haben sogar einen Gärtner, der u.A. die Uferstreifen regelmäßig mäht, damit man nicht durch zu hohes Gras laufen muss.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Habe sofort zwei stück bestellt. Einen für sonntags und einen für über die Woche.
Das sontagsauto hat noch ein eingebaute Kirche inkl. Pfarrer.
#6


----------



## Andal (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Selbst wenn das Geld überhaupt keine Rolle spielt, kann man so ein Auto doch nirgends stehen lassen, ohne dass irgend ein Depp sein schmieriges Haupt an die Seitenscheibe presst, weil er meint, er müsse was sehen. Und ausschließlich im Millionärs-Ghetto rumtreiben ist auch keine Lösung. |wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

als Sonderausstattung ist ein automatischer 
 Schreckkaspar für genau diese Fälle lieferbar.
 Steht in der Aufpreisliste weit unten


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Hat der denn die automatische Handbremse für besonders schusselige Baggerseeangler?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Wenn man so ein Auto draußen stehen lässt ist es einen Tag später in Polen  Die haben ja selbst meine Schrottkiste mal aufgebrochen...


----------



## pennfanatic (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*



D1985 schrieb:


> Wenn man so ein Auto draußen stehen lässt ist es einen Tag später in Polen  Die haben ja selbst meine Schrottkiste mal aufgebrochen...



Als Aufpreis lieferbar' drei bodyguards, eh bentleyguards|bla:


----------



## Ørret (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Wenns den mal als Version für Allroundangler geben sollte werd ich vielleicht schwach und bestell einen. Müßte dann aber alles drin sein....Filettiertisch, Räucherofen,Kühlschrank usw.usw.:q


----------



## Peter_Piper (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Bei der Kiste bekomm ich direkt einen feuchten Schlüpper,...die spinnen die Briten. Aber genau das macht sie aber auch aus,..herrlich!


----------



## rhinefisher (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Schon bestellt!:q


----------



## Snâsh (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Edel zum Fliegenfischen: Bentley bietet das Auto dazu!*

Bin letztens mit meinem durch Offenbach gefahren...
Jetzt fährt jemand anderes :vik::q


----------

